# [wifi]Deconnexion

## Max la menace

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je vous présente vite fait ma situation. J'ai télécharger le CD minimal de gentoo afin de procéder à une installation. J'arrive jusqu'au téléchargement de l'archive stage 3 (donc jusqu'à là j'ai une connexion qui marche sans aucun soucis). Mais voilà ! En plein milieu du téléchargement, mon ordinateur se déconnecte sans aucune raison. Ma Freebox est toujours connecté, l'internet sur autre PC marche, je reçois la télé sans soucis.

Je me suis donc dis... relance un net-setup, ça à marcher une fois... pourquoi pas une autre fois. Donc je relance... toujours pas de connexion (alors que ma carte est très bien détectée). Bon ben va avec iwconfig

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid MonIdentifiant

iwconfig wlan0 key MonCodeWep

iwconfig wlan0 channel 7
```

J'ai changé de channel... reconfiguré en fonction du nouveau channel... toujours rien. Impossible de me reconnecter alors que je suis tout prêt de la box. Une fois déconnecté... c'est mort !

Configuration matériel :

FAI - Box : Free avec sa célèbre Freebox

Ordinateur : Portable ACER ASPIRE 7535G

Carte WIFI (avec lspci) : 06:00.0 Network controller : Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

Voilà ! Si vous pouviez m'aider ! Merci beaucoup !

----------

## geekounet

Ouaip j'ai ce problème là aussi avec toutes les Freebox et Livebox, avec mon Atheros 9280, et on m'a dit que j'étais pas le seul... Chez moi ça s'est résolu assez vite, ma soekris est devenue un AP wifi, avec un chipset Atheros 5, et ça marche nickel.  :Wink:  La Freebox je l'utilise au minimum possible : modem en mode bridge, la soekris fait tout le reste, ça évite bien des soucis et c'est plus souple.

EDIT: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Max la menace

Ha ! Donc si je veux le net, je suis obligé d'acheter du matériel ? C'est bizarre parce que avant j'avais Ubuntu et tout marchait nickel  !

Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une solution ! Le truc que je comprend pas c'est qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans le système pour interrompre la connexion et l'empêcher de revenir ? Qu'est ce qui bloque ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Si ça passe avec Ubuntu, prends un liveCD Ubuntu comme base.

Sinon, essaye avec SystemRescueCD, un must en la matière de liveCD...

En tous cas, SystemRescueCD est bien meilleur niveau support de matériel et fonctionnalités que le live CD Gentoo.

----------

## Max la menace

Ouai mais si le CD d'installation minimal Gentoo déconne avec internet... n'y a t'il pas des chances qu'il déconne aussi quand il sera installé ?

----------

## geekounet

C'est possible oui, mais t'auras un kernel plus récent, donc ça marchera peut-être mieux.

Mais le temps de l'install, t'auras moins de soucis si tu branches via un simple cable ethernet plutôt qu'avec le wifi...  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

J'ai toujours eu des pb de wifi avec les CD mini gentoo le mieux est de passer par le cable ethernet. Pourvu que free livre son modem avec le dit cable.

----------

## Max la menace

Si... on a un cable ethernet ! Mais le plus pratique pour moi aurait été d'avoir le wifi...

Bon j'essaierais au courant de la semaine prochaine ! Je vous teindrais informé ! Merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

SI tu veux éviter les problèmes, évite les liveCD Gentoo, ils sont trop minimalistes. eviV DCeucseRmetysyS  :Cool: 

----------

## Max la menace

Je testerais SystemRescueCD alors :p

[EDITE] : Bon ! Ca marche ! Je suis actuellement dessus avec links (joli la console :p)... mais j'ai des soucis avec l'installation... mais si je trouve pas de solution je pense que je ferrais un nouveau post ! :p

Merci a tous !

----------

